# Otter ice shanty



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Tired of dragging the big shappell dx4000 when Im fishing solo. Looking for something smaller. Does any know of any otter flip overs in stock. I'm willing to drive a little to find one in stock. Canton louisville area. Marks bait and tackle is sold out for the year....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I’ve got a 2 man otter in great shape with a cover, tow bar and hifax runners. I’m located in broadview heights.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

What model number is it? Also how old is it? Really looking for something new but doesn't look good at this point...found some in upper NY. I have to call back Monday to see if they are willing to ship


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Otter flips are heavy and not small at all, get a smitty. Their sleds are built excellent as is hardware probably best shacks available but light they are not.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sent you a pm


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just built a smitty this week. What a differnace it makes wow. I know the otters are heavy just wanted a smaller flip over and still use the smitty. Want to be a little moible than the dx4000 and dealing with the pole system.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

FishUSA has 1 otter in stock. Are you dead set on only Otter’s? Thornbros has a few different brands in stock. I bought the Clam nanook XL thermal from them last year and love it.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Consider shipping costs before you get all excited. I've been looking at an eskimo wide 1 inferno for two seasons. No one carry them locally that I've found. So ordering one is my only option. And most places charge between $150-200 for shipping. Or the give you a "low" shipping rate by jacking up the price of the shanty. I've found several places that got my hopes up just to realize that the $400 flip would actually cost me $600+.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

No I'm not dead set on otters but I want something quality and going to last for some time. Shipping isn't going to be cheap but there isn't any other option at this point. Marks bait and tackle had a esikmo inferno wide on Wednesday. They also had the otter I wanted. I should have bought it then. Went home to do some reading and sleep on sending almost $1k for a shanty. Went up there the next day after work. Both sold go figure just my luck!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

So what model are you wanting? Might make it easier for someone to help you.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Guess that would help my bad. Looking for otter pro cottage 201163


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

randazzo87 said:


> What model number is it? Also how old is it? Really looking for something new but doesn't look good at this point...found some in upper NY. I have to call back Monday to see if they are willing to ship


My buddy has the Otter 2 man pro, it weighs 120lbs empty, great for pulling behind quad or sled, not for dragging on snow.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used a Shappell 3000 for years with the flip up skis. It's a good ice hut for 1 or 2 people and the skis help a lot for gravel and roads and snow but the arthritis and nerve damage in all my fingers and thumbs and palms have made setting it up very difficult and painful. So, I went with a one-man Clam legend thermal xl flip due to its light weight and fishing, depth finder, heater front space. I added 3/4inch square tube aluminum on the bottom as runners to protect the sled bottom and it slides good in the snow and flies like a jet on ice. So far this flip is working great for me. I'm not a fan of any particular brand. I just wanted light weight, thermal, and fishable front space and this Clam model fit my needs the best. I lucked out when I ordered from UPNORTH Spots that they underpriced the shipping charge. The clam came with a scratched up and gouged sled(tub). I took numerous pictures of the scratches and gouges and UPNORTH and Clam analyzed the poictures and Clam sent me a new tub that wasn't scratched and gouged free of charge and told me to keep the damaged tub.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

you almost had a free two man the other day! I'm like o ill take the the big one today and stretch out. the drag in from .7 was horrible and left the smitty sled at home. I do love my otter though just need a mule to pull it in the snow.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Man now everyone has got me rethinking the otters! Has anyone had any experiences with xover cottages pro? I've never actually seen one unboxed in person. I'm wanting it basically for a one man but with some extra room. I have a smitty sled I just built this week. It makes pulling my current dx4000 alot easier but still the same to set up it solo.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> My buddy has the Otter 2 man pro, it weighs 120lbs empty, great for pulling behind quad or sled, not for dragging on snow.


It's the lodge Pro actually. 2 man with seats. 1 step down from the largest when I bought it.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> you almost had a free two man the other day! I'm like o ill take the the big one today and stretch out. the drag in from .7 was horrible and left the smitty sled at home. I do love my otter though just need a mule to pull it in the snow.


Well I’m calling the search off for you…how are you doing…nice to see your post


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Been busy the last 24hrs with work and family stuff. Reeds sports has some in stock. Waiting on them to get back to be with better shipping price. I going to get it shipped to work with a loading dock. I won't need a lift gate truck that way.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

SMark said:


> It's the lodge Pro actually. 2 man with seats. 1 step down from the largest when I bought it.


That's the only one I've seen in person. That thing is a beast. Looks like alot of room to fish. Have you ever used a smittly sled to pull it?


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

randazzo87 said:


> That's the only one I've seen in person. That thing is a beast. Looks like alot of room to fish. Have you ever used a smittly sled to pull it?


I have the otter lodge pro as well. You would not want to pull it through snow even with a smitty. The only way I would drag it by hand is if the ice was bare. They are way too heavy without gear, add your gear and you better have a quad attached to it. They are great shanty but for use behind a machine.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd agree with that. Though I have a smitty sled, I've only pulled it with my sled.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree otters are heavy and tough to pull. I have the otter cottage xl one.man, loaded with gear and on a smitty almost wiped this oldman out Sunday, that drag in was absolutely brutal.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

kit carson said:


> Agree otters are heavy and tough to pull. I have the otter cottage xl one.man, loaded with gear and on a smitty almost wiped this oldman out Sunday, that drag in was absolutely brutal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Don’t feel bad. It took me 45 minutes Sunday night to drag in .7 miles with a Smitty. It almost killed me too.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe Marks b&t in Ravenna, if not check franks great outdoors in linwood MI. 4hr drive from akron. They're probably getting low on everything because sag bay is pretty much good to go.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Otter ordered! Who knows how long it will take to get here but thanks to everyone for helping much appreciated!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Been fishing the clam fish trap pro from gander mountain for 12yrs. Plenty of room inside and stays very warm with a buddy heater. You don't need a thermal cover tbh...you need a flip over without the seats. Then just get a aluminum frame camping chair. Small tote to put your gear inside. Then go fish. It's that simple lol.


----------

